# [Problem] (120hz Monitor) gefühlte Ruckler in Spielen



## Rise-BRZ (20. August 2013)

*[Problem] (120hz Monitor) gefühlte Ruckler in Spielen*

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Früher habe ich mit einem 60hz Monitor gespielt (Benq GW2750HM).
Ich hatte konstante 60 fps mit VSync ( Battlefield 3 mit ca. mittleren Details ohne MSAA), 
nun habe ich den neuen 120hz Monitor zusätzlich angeschlossen und spiele auf diesem (Benq XL2720T). 
Natürlich VSync ausgeschaltet und vola... durchschnittlich 110 fps. 

Nun das Problem.
Ich habe nun jetzt *immer* mehr fps als vorher und trotzdem kommt mir das Spiel ruckliger vor. Framedrops niemals unter 70 fps, aber selbst darüber ruckelt es subjektiv. 
So langsam bin ich am Verzweifeln. 

PC-Stats:
i5-3570k @3,4 GHz
8GB Ram
GTX 660 Ti ( MSI N660Ti Power Edition)

*1) *Könnte das am fehlenden VSync liegen ? (weil ich es am neuen Monitor mal eingeschaltet habe und dann es mit 60 fps flüssig lief 
(60fps deswegen, weil mein PC nicht konstant 120 fps liefern kann. Deshalb eine Halbierung der hz-Zahl))

*2)* Könnte das an dem FrameRateLimiter liegen den ich auf 120 fps eingeschaltet habe (mit NVidia Inspector) ?

Monitor ist in Windows und NVidia-Treiber auf 120hz eingestellt.

Hoffe auf Hilfe

Rise-BRZ


----------



## cflies (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Problem] (120hz Monitor) gefühlte Ruckler in Spielen*

*2)* Könnte das an dem FrameRateLimiter liegen den ich auf 120 fps eingeschaltet habe (mit NVidia Inspector) ?


Den FrameRateLimiter würde ich mal niedriger einstellen oder deaktivieren.
Die vollen 120 fps hast Du eh nie.
Musst Du mal ein bißchen ausprobieren, und wie gesagt auch mal ohne.


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Problem] (120hz Monitor) gefühlte Ruckler in Spielen*

Genau dafür ist Vsynch da, um zu vermeiden dass die FPS auf Aktualisierungsraten laufen die der Monitor nicht anzeigen kann, denn dadurch werden manche Frames 2 mal angezeigt und manche nur 1 mal.

Du kannst den Framelimiter ja mal Testweise auf 80 setzen, wenn du Glück hast wirds dann besser.
Ansonsten hilft nur Vsynch wieder einzuschalten. Die 120 FPS sollten mit niedrigen Details ja machbar sein.

Vsynch limitiert die Framerate entweder auf 1*120Hz, 1/2*120Hz, 1/3*120Hz etc... Natürlich auf das höchste was die Grafikkarte schafft.


----------



## Rise-BRZ (21. August 2013)

*AW: [Problem] (120hz Monitor) gefühlte Ruckler in Spielen*

Habe heute mal eure Tipps ausprobiert. 

1. Mit FrameRateLimiter aus ist es das Gleiche, es ruckelt subjektiv. 

2. Wie geraten habe ich mal den Limiter auf 75fps eingestellt (80fps nicht auswählbar, nur 75 oder 118fps)
Und ... es ruckelt nicht mehr. Komisch.

Als letztes habe ich probeweise auf 118fps eingestellt. Gefühlt habe ich weniger Ruckler, was aber eigentlich nicht sein kann ???

Habe die Tests auf vollen 64-Mann-Servern in BF3 ausprobiert (nicht Back to Karkant-DLC)

Bin weiterhin ratlos. Hat denn keiner eine Idee ?


----------



## cflies (21. August 2013)

*AW: [Problem] (120hz Monitor) gefühlte Ruckler in Spielen*

Habe selber 144Hz und begrenze z.B.Skyrim auf 45 fps per limiter.
So läuft es bei mir mit div. mods am besten.
Die 75 fps bei Dir überraschen mich nicht, dazu hätte ich Dir auch geraten.
Aber klar, man kauft sich nicht einen 120/144Hz-Monitor,um dann mit ein paar fps mehr als mit dem 60er zu spielen.
Mir ist wichtig, dass es ruckelfrei läuft und verzichte daher lieber auf ein paar fps.
Mit den 75 kannst Du doch leben, oder nicht?


----------



## Gast0707215 (22. August 2013)

*AW: [Problem] (120hz Monitor) gefühlte Ruckler in Spielen*

Also wenn du Framedrops von 120 auf 70 hast, ist es klar, dass es dir "laggy" vorkommt.



> 2. Wie geraten habe ich mal den Limiter auf 75fps eingestellt (80fps nicht auswählbar, nur 75 oder 118fps)
> Und ... es ruckelt nicht mehr. Komisch.


Ja, weil du eben konstant deine FPS halten kannst und keine krassen Drops hast.



> Habe die Tests auf vollen 64-Mann-Servern in BF3 ausprobiert (nicht Back to Karkant-DLC)



Ich poste hier einfach ma einen CPU-Benchmark von PCGH:
Battlefield 3 Multiplayer im Test: 25 CPUs im Benchmark [Artikel der Woche]
Wie du siehst, sind die min FPS beim 3570k bei 65 FPS. Sind also nahezu deine Werte.


Was du nun tun kannst:

- CPU übertakten
- bisschen optimieren (unnötige Programme schließen usw.)

Eines sollte klar sein: allzuviel kannst du nicht erwarten. Battlefield 3 (Engine) skaliert einfach katastrophal mit der CPU-Leistung. Mein 4670k@4,6 droppt in bestimmten Positionen auf B2K-Maps auch auf 80. Durch Overclocking konnte ich die Min-FPS leider nur ganz leicht anheben (sche*ss Skalierung).


----------

